# Jammers?



## renegadeblack (Nov 12, 2008)

My sound buddy heard from a thespian that at a concert they were using some ridiculous number of wireless mics and that don't they have problems with interference. The guy then pointed at a jammer on the wall. My sound guy wants to get one. I don't think that it would help, but that aside, what are the legalities of using them? Permit? Flat-out illegal?


----------



## loki (Nov 12, 2008)

I know of a couple of places that use Cell Phone Jammers, (For those audiance members who dont turn off their phones) But as to wether jammers are legal, i dont think they are in Australia...


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 12, 2008)

The liability of actively jamming a pager or cell phone thereby causing a death, or significant loss of $$$ to somebody because they failed to receive a call would be a major concern in the litigious US. 

You might survive a lawsuit with passive signal blocking through a faraday cage. There are companies making paints that might be effective but you have to bear in mind that any cracks or openings can let in stray RF.

Personally, I have found aiming a SuperSoaker at the offending patron from the control booth to be an effective deterrent.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah it's not legal. And you will probably get caught eventually. I wouldn't do it... but then my building is surrounded by so much steel only one cell phone company get's service in the building!


----------



## renegadeblack (Nov 12, 2008)

I suspected so, I was just wondering if anyone used them anyways and how detectable they really are. But a passive method seems like a more legal idea. Something that I'll certainly consider


----------



## Footer (Nov 12, 2008)

Most of the "Jammers" out there don't just mess up cell frequencies, they kill everything. Also, I highly doubt that anyone at a concert was using one. This is EXTREMELY illegal and can be punishable with prison time. The federal government considers all RF to be a natural resource, and they don't like people destroying their resource. Now, its pretty easy to turn a space into a faraday cage to block RF. Most places with plaser walls have this already.


----------



## elite1trek (Nov 12, 2008)

I find that the best way to deter cell phone use is to have somebody in the booth, preferably somebody that knows the seat numbers. Now their only job is to watch the house. 

When they see an audie braking a rule (texting, making phone calls, putting their feet up on railings, playing with their ALD, taking pictures, laser pointers, laptops, and other stuff).

Then they tell the house manager, and they will go and yell at the person.

If that doesnt work, then I second the Super-Soaker idea.


----------



## FMEng (Nov 16, 2008)

The reason they were able to successfully run a large number of wireless mics has nothing to do with the absence of cell phones. The wireless mic equipment used was of very high quality (expensive), and the frequencies they run on were very carefully chosen to avoid problems. It can be done, but not easily.


----------



## Sayen (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to admit I've thought about purchasing a jammer a couple of times, and even considered a personal one for obnoxious people at the movie. I figured that when moving into a brand new building, if I set it up early people would just assume that cell phones don't work in that building. However, they are very much against the law in the US.

There is also a liability associated with them, which is part of why the FCC regulates devices like this.  Even if the chance is slim, you don't want to be the one responsible for a doctor missing an emergency call, or someone not being able to call out of the building in the event of an emergency.


----------



## museav (Nov 22, 2008)

The FCC's policy in general has always been one of preventing interference with any licensed users. Using device specifically intended to do this would certainly seem to be illegal and according to Wikipedia, in the US cell phone jammers are

> illegal to operate, manufacture, import, or offer for sale, including advertising (Communications Act of 1934)[4], with fines of up to $11,000 and imprisonment of up to one year.


 Also according to Wikipedia, in Australia they are illegal, however in the UK they are legal to own but illegal to use.

This also ties back to some of the wireless mic issues that seem to be overlooked. It is not improper or illegal to make or sell devices where there may be situations where their use could be legitimate, such as wireless microphone systems for licensed broadcasters, rather it is the operation of these devices in an unapproved manner, e.g. the wireless mic used by an unlicensed user that interferes with a licensed user, that is illegal.


----------

